# Ed Buck 2 Dead, 1 Escapes....Hillary Clinton/Adam Schiff/DNC Donor - Supporter - Close Friend



## nononono (Sep 19, 2019)

https://www.thedailybeast.com/why-wasnt-democratic-donor-ed-buck-charged-before-a-third-mans-overdose-in-his-apartment

*The Above is a " Staunch Liberal " site....*

*As I've stated before ....The Democrats are EVIL !*

*Why is this man free...?*

*The Federal Government needs to take control of this case *
*before he's Arkancided...!*
*He obviously has names and information that if released will be*
*VERY damaging to the Democrats .....*

*




*

*




*


*




*

*




*

*




*


----------



## nononono (Sep 19, 2019)

*




*

*Ahhhh ......you poor poor Democrats....*

*It's a FEDERAL case now !*


*You have know idea the ramifications of your associations with*
*" just " Ed Buck....!*

*Yoooohoooo.....oh Adam....you might want to take that job in southern Chile*
*counting sea shells....cuz the HAMMER is coming !*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 19, 2019)

Looks like you forgot this one.  There are more of these two friends together, as you know.  You’re welcome.


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Looks like you forgot this one.
> There are more of these two friends together, as you know.
> You’re welcome.
> 
> View attachment 5382


*Epstein is now worm food.....*
*And then Citizen Donald J. Trump testified against *
*Jeffery Epstein on his actions in his Mar-a-Lago resort in Florida ....*
*It wasn't then citizen Trumps fault the Florida Prosecutors went soft*
*and let Epstein walk for his horrendous crimes...*
*So what's your point.....*

*I don't see Adam Schiff, Hillary Clinton, Ted Liu, Eric Garcetti, Jerry Brown and*
*others testifying against him nor publicly condemning Ed Bucks actions....*

*As a matter of fact....*

*It took the MURDER of two African American Males and a third attempt*
*before the LA County DA and the Sheriffs Dept Condemned/Charged Ed Buck....*

*Now let's see how long he lives before a mysterious death occurs in jail and he*
*cannot spill the beans on a whole lot of Democratic Donors actions in " Private "...!*


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2019)




----------

